# Bontrager RXL



## pbrink1 (Feb 28, 2006)

Does anybody know if a 11 speed cassette will fit on a 2012 Bontrager RXL wheel? Need to know before I upgrade to 11 speed. Thanks.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

The RXXXL's were not so i'm going to assume the rxl's were not either.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Depends on when it was built. They still sell them and they are 11 speed compatible today, but older ones built before the emergence of the 11 speed groupset will be 10 speed only. You can get parts to convert the hub though I'm sure.


----------

